# Cleaning / polishing fuel cap



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi guys, car is getting on now and the fuel cap is looking a little tired. Is there a product you can recommend to 'polish' the metallic fuel cap and TTS door mirrors to its original shine?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

I believe they are coated in some kind of lacquer which makes polishing them not so straight forward as a proper chrome part


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

You can't polish them as they are painted as said above


----------



## cardstreamleon (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks guys. Might get a new one then because it bugs me lol


----------



## LaztSWE (Nov 20, 2013)

Mine had white water spots on it, wont go away with normal wash, not sure how to clean it.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

When you get a new one sell me your old one as I am going to colour code mine


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Its oxidized aluminium. The oxidie is very hard.
I wet sanded it and polished it with autosol.

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=280721


----------



## VTaylor68 (Dec 30, 2013)

Why not cover it in that carbon fibre stuff, or what ever suits your car ?. That's what I am going to do if I ever get the time.
While we are on about this is the fuel cap simple to remove ?.


----------



## naughts4187 (Apr 26, 2013)

The oxidation will have taken years so you may have to do a few compound polishes. I would recommend Swissvax Metal Polish http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/cgi-...x-metal-polish-cat20.html#aSVMP0050#aSVMP0050


----------



## BaTTyboy (Feb 7, 2014)

Have you tried Bar Keeper's friend? it works a treat on my aluminium fridge freezer


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

LaztSWE said:


> Mine had white water spots on it, wont go away with normal wash, not sure how to clean it.


 that will be water creeping under the laquer its done that on my civic looks really bad but no way to get it out unfortunatley


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

My TTR is black. 
I am thinking of getting my fuel cap powder coated dark chrome. Wondering if that would look good ?


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

mwad said:


> My TTR is black.
> I am thinking of getting my fuel cap powder coated dark chrome. Wondering if that would look good ?


It could do if you mean a sort of shadow chrome colour I would personally get it done completley black or sprayed to match your car colour if you do get it chromed post a pic as my tt will be black and id be interested to see how it looked 8)


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Getting signs of it on mine now too,


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

Patrizio72 said:


> Getting signs of it on mine now too,


Should still be under warranty id get it changed or ger a new one and paint the other then you have a brand new one for if and when you sell 8)


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)




----------



## Suzuka (Oct 15, 2012)

I managed to get mine changed under warranty.

I couldn't keep the damaged one though, obviously!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Damn wish mine was still under warranty, it ran out last October and now my cap has blemishes appearing at one end. Anyone know of any damaged Mk2 TT being broken up for parts?


----------

